# Need help naming new boys!!



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Okay, some of you may remember me,
If not, that's okay.

I recently had two special boys pass on me, a PEW Dumbo male named Spooky and a deaf blur dumbo male named Voda.

Anywho,

I friend showed me these two boys looking for a home..

They looked SO much like Spooky and Voda (I am talking an almost carbon copy) that I couldn't say no to adopting them!!

Anyways, I need a name for the Blue male, I want to name the white male Phantom but I'm open do other naming ideas.

 




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh my gosh! They are just the cutest things! I'm pretty bad with names but hopefully someone else will have a couple ideas. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

EJW323 said:


> Oh my gosh! They are just the cutest things! I'm pretty bad with names but hopefully someone else will have a couple ideas.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hope so too! And I know aren't they adorable!!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Their so cute!  I'm not good with names either 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I love the name Phantom for the white one though! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I like Doctor for some reason


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I love the names Cecil and Olive. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

You named have after me? XD
Lol. Just kidding.
They are very cute. =P


----------



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

I kind of like Wisp for the blue boy.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Voda and Spooky passed? (I just read the thread where you mentioned it). I'm so sorry 

Anyways, I like Phantom, and for little mini Voda, we can go with Tequila ;D (or maybe Teq or Tech or Tik/Tike or Tick for short). Or maybe since we have Phantom who is being "named" after phantom, his name can be Rumy,(or Rummie) for Rum. (Yes I will keep listing alcohol related names since Voda's name was similar to Vodka). 

Ok, being a bit more serious, the blue boy's name can be some also water related, like Crash (as in waves crashing), Wave, River, Tsunami, Hurricane. As JL suggestion, I think Cecil would fit the blue boy, even though it doesn't have to do with water.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Voda is actually the Czech word for water, so you could name him Aqua. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> Voda and Spooky passed? (I just read the thread where you mentioned it). I'm so sorry
> 
> Anyways, I like Phantom, and for little mini Voda, we can go with Tequila ;D (or maybe Teq or Tech or Tik/Tike or Tick for short). Or maybe since we have Phantom who is being "named" after phantom, his name can be Rumy,(or Rummie) for Rum. (Yes I will keep listing alcohol related names since Voda's name was similar to Vodka).
> 
> Ok, being a bit more serious, the blue boy's name can be some also water related, like Crash (as in waves crashing), Wave, River, Tsunami, Hurricane. As JL suggestion, I think Cecil would fit the blue boy, even though it doesn't have to do with water.


YES NAME HIM RUMY!!!! Then you can have one named after Phantom and one named after me and it will be perfect!!!!

In other news, I'm super glad three of your guys made it and you've got two new, adorable additions. I'm sorry for your losses, but it's good to see you up and about again.


----------



## jamie16 (May 10, 2013)

Cute boys funny as it is,I downloaded an app that has a whole list of different names for pets in alphabetical order Some names I found just clicked!!!I believe it is called pet names+. Hope this helped and good luck with the boys!!! my little Russian blue is named chase!


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Sadly Lightening yes, Voda and Spooky had to be PTS after they suffered extreme cruelty at the hands of my roommates (I have moved).

I miss them every day..

These boys, the odds of them coming into my rescue looking JUST like Spooky and Voda did is just remarkable. 

The blue boy pictured here is a little darker and I am not sure if he is also a veriberk (they come Sunday).

I am trying to name them along the same themes to honor Spooky and Voda's memory.

Hmmm, River and Teq are really nice names...


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Bulgarian is what language his name was in. Voda was named because he had a rain drop shape star on his forehead.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

What about Amazi?


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

I think the little blue boy looks like a Cecil. XD

I like the name Aztek  
OOH. Azul. That's Spanish for "blue" like water. I think his name should be Azul. :3


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I like Amazi, then we can call him The Amazing >insert what name we're going to pick as his nickname< 

Oh and from the picture, it does look like he's a blue variberk, but guess we'll know for sure on Sunday.


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

They are adorable! What kind of personalities do they have? I tend to wait a few days to see what the animal is like. Loki was a thief (I was going to name him Riften the city of Theives from Skyrim but my boyfriend said no...). Nimbus was kind of an airhead and light colored so we named him after a type of cloud but we thought Dizzy might have worked.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Mball77 said:


> They are adorable! What kind of personalities do they have? I tend to wait a few days to see what the animal is like. Loki was a thief (I was going to name him Riften the city of Theives from Skyrim but my boyfriend said no...). Nimbus was kind of an airhead and light colored so we named him after a type of cloud but we thought Dizzy might have worked.


Very mellow and cuddly. Highly social.

I have a Loki that makes nothing but adorable trouble too!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

Ghost and Rider hahahah that's lame but kinda cute. Phantom and Labyrinth, Phantom and Menace, Phantom and Perry, Phantom and Storm.


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Ohhh mannn so jealous, those two are crazy cute


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

Opie? Like in opera. Phantom of the Opera (my all time favorite book, play, movie, etc).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## annitheawesome (Jul 29, 2013)

I like the name Phantom! It suits him. Aswell as the other one, I like Crash, like LightningWolf suggested. 

For my own name thoughts, I like "Moon" because he is a blue colored rat with a white spot on his forehead (sky and the moon)


----------



## rainbowrats (Jul 25, 2013)

For some reason, Oliver and Arthur sound like cute names. XD JLsaufl and LightningWolf's ideas sound adorable, particularly the water-related ones!


----------

